# ¿Me servirá éste amplificador? (MOSFET, +-20V, 50W)



## vasilevasile (May 7, 2011)

He encontrado un amplificador de 5o W que me parece la leche.
Lo quiero hacer, ya os contaré si realmente tiene las especificaciones que da MOSPOWER Aplicacion. Estoy preparando un transformador de 15+0+15 en alterna y 16 Amperes que será aproximado 20+0+20 V en contínua y quiero montar 5+1 amplificadores , eliminar la salida a un home cinema de Samsung.
Si alguien conoce ese amplificador  por favor hacermelo  conocer.


----------



## Cacho (May 9, 2011)

Cambié tu tema de sección y edité el título un poco.

Ahora... No armes ese ampli, es un consejo nada más, pero se ve bastante como una porquería.
Eso sí, una porquería simple de armar .

Buscá amplis por el foro, que en esa potencia hay a montones. Dale una leída a los TDA20x0 (o el TDA7294) en modo simple y bridge que te dan esas potencias y no vas a tener problemas de calibración ni nada. Para empezar en esto son de las mejores opciones, sin olvidarnos de que son de las más baratas.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (May 9, 2011)

Mi querido amigo Cacho tal vez la juventud le va en contra en esta oportunidad......

En ese PDF hay dos nombres com marca de orillo propios y muy reconcocidas internacionalmente.

Por un lado Editorial Paraninfo, una de las mejores(si no la mejor) editorial técnica de habal hispana

Por otro lado Siliconix, una marca de larga trayectoria muy ligada a los mosfet de potencia desde el inicio, y creadora del mejor transistor de tecnología mos.... el V-Mos.... este no se popularizo porque Siliconix nunca lo licencio porque quereria tener el monopolio(mala desición)

Y ese ejemplo estaba en las nota de aplicación de Siliconix con el fin de difundir el uso de transistores Mos-fet en una epoca que el BJT dominaba todos los sectores, hacia poco que habia sido lanzada la serie TL06X/07X/08X, y como buena emperesa americana tomo el TL071 y prsento ese ejemplo entre otros..... para esos años presento con sus V-Mos unos esquemas de 200W, el tema que como recien salido del horno esos transistores eran carísimos, auque por sus carácteristicas eran casi indestructibles


Mira si alguien de la editorial lee tu comentario..... o de Siliconix..........

Lo que si no da 50W con 8 ohms y +-20V, claro esta el esquema solo, seria bueno encontrar la nota de aplicación porque alli habia más información y muy buena....


----------



## Tavo (May 9, 2011)

Yo por las dudas le haría caso a Cacho. 

Los ICs son especiales para principiantes, ya que no necesitan calibración de ningún tipo. Yo diría que son bien Plug & Play. jeje.
Aparte... ¿Un amplificador MOSFET para solo 50W? Me parece raro... 

Saludos.
PS: Los home cinema (o similares) están hechos todos con integrados. Por el precio y por la facilidad.


----------



## pandacba (May 9, 2011)

Si queres aprender en serio arma con discreto si no seras solo un armador de cajas negras...........
Cual es lo raro? se peueden hacer de todas las potencias con mosfet, cual es el inconveniente?

Por otro lado aclare que con 8ohms no es de 50W, segundo es una aplicación que data de cuando fue lanzados los  TL cuando la idea era escuchar en alta fidelidad y no solo ruido masivo y quedarte sin oidos.....

Tavo que te anda pasando amigo? no tenes fiebre?

o tal vez no leiste todo lo que puse? leelo de nuevo por favor, Cacho dijo lo que dijo porque no le presto atención a las dos marcas que dije, y porque no lo conoce, aparte armarlo cuanto sale? 

Taraea para Tavo averiguar quien es Siliconix y quien es Paraninfo.......


----------



## vasilevasile (May 9, 2011)

La verdad es que les pedí humildemente la opinión ( por si alguien lo había echo ), me parece a la ligera hablar asi , Conozco el audio de por lo menos 30 años , he echo multitud de amplificadores con 2N 3055 con integrados con tda, tba, ht ,hc lm, en la juventud he echo para una iglesia el sistema de sonido  2x100 W reales que en picos daba mas , hará unos 25 años.

Comparar tda ,stk con Mosfet y decir que son de mejor calidad. con  perdon de que perdemos categoria sr Cacho. ( Si notais algun error en lo del habla es que estoy utilizando el español que no es mi idioma) Factible , si puede ser. eso de  que de 50 W a la salida perdidas calor la anchura de tension 17+19 voltios multiplicados po 1,388 Amperios nos puede dar 49,99 W hay que tener en cuenta la especificación del Mosfet  trabaja con coriente también no solo con la tensión .
Lo decia por que no me interesa tener mil watios revoltosos , prefiero hasta 30 50 W pero limpios.

De todas formas acabo de hacer un amplificador con stk 4048 II de 2x150W,  que aquí por Madrid están 15 Euros ( unos 18 dolares creo) pero no me gustan mucho - está bien como amplificador,  pero solo eso las caracteristicas ya las conoceis de sobra . En los equipos profesionales no vas a encontrar ni stk ni tda .
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## angelwind (May 9, 2011)

Mi primera etapa de potencia con 2N3055 la armé en 1975... desde esos años mucha agua corrió debajo de mi puente... aunque no me dedico profesionalmente  a la electrónica, sólo por gusto.
No le veo nada de malo que en 2011 sugieran usar Chipamps... tal vez no coincida con las elecciones que hicieron.
Yo sigo inclinándome por el LM3886... y si necesitamos más potencia en puente o puente y paralelo...
Con una buena fuente regulada suena tan bien que hasta Jeff Rowland lo usa para sacarles la plata a los puristas marketineros del Hi end.
Coincido que si no sos capaz de armar algo discreto... sos un armador de cajas negras... pero si ya pasaste por los transistores... no tiene nada de malo pensar en chipamps.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 9, 2011)

Acá alta Fidelidad, Sencillo y Con potencia de sobra.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/


----------



## pandacba (May 9, 2011)

EL amplificador de la nota de aplicación de Siliconix fue armado muchas veces, hacelo tranquilo, es tan sencillo que lo podes armar en una placa de uso general, sin tener que hacer un impreso especificamente para el mismo, Te recordas el manual de Paraninfo de donde fue publicado?

Lamento no encontrar la AN original de Siliconix donde salio publicado, alli habia mucha información adicional


----------



## vasilevasile (May 9, 2011)

Yo la tengo en un  libro de 400 diagramas de audio de un tal Herrman Schreiber .
Toadas los diagramas estan recomendados por casas con nombre . La verda que no da muchas especificaciones , pero vamos,  que tampoco hace falta . Despues de hacerlo pondre las pruebas y fotos , y lla os dire si es una ,,porqueria,,.


----------



## pandacba (May 9, 2011)

Trata que los mosfet sea IRF es decir de International Rectifier, te quedara un conjunto muy compacto.
Por otro lado como ya dije antes Paraninfo es una de las mejores editoriales de habla hispana y no es desde ayer tiene más de 50 años en el medio proveyendo del mejor material técnico, esta junto a la otra editorial que creo estaba en barcelona, eran de lo mejor, recuerdo entre otros la Audiciclopedia de John Markus, en su tiempo una obra de consulta indiscutible, llegaron a ser dos gruesos volumenes y hoy en dia aún tiene material para sacar ideas y muchas cosas.....

Armalo con confianza


----------



## Tavo (May 9, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si queres aprender en serio arma con discreto si no seras solo un armador de cajas negras...........
> Cual es lo raro? se peueden hacer de todas las potencias con mosfet, cual es el inconveniente?
> 
> Por otro lado aclare que con 8ohms no es de 50W, segundo es una aplicación que data de cuando fue lanzados los  TL cuando la idea era escuchar en alta fidelidad y no solo ruido masivo y quedarte sin oidos.....
> ...


Bueno, bueno, bueno; no te lo tomés tan a pecho che... 

Tenés razón lo que decís de armar "cajas negras", eso es cierto.
Yo decía, respecto de la potencia con mosfet, que supongamos que queremos hacer un amplificador de 10W. Para qué vamos a hacer un circuito con mosfets si con un simple TDA2030 ya tenemos arreglado el asunto, mucho más rápido, fácil y práctico...

Que se yo, me parece que si está bueno hacer amplificadores grandecitos (50W para arriba) con mosfets, porque realmente vale la pena.

También debo reconocer que le pegué un vistazo así no más al asunto. No me puse a ver las cosas con detenimiento, ni conozco las marcas que mencionás... 

Quedate tranqui, que no me pasa nada raro. Son solo opiniones. Yo si haría un ampli discreto (y por que no mosfet), pero de más potencia.

Fijate, con dos TDA1514A te hacés un bueeeeen ampli estéreo de 50W. Y es calidad Hi-Fi, y hasta me animo a decirte Hi-End. 
Y son simples chips, pero buenos.

Saludos che!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 9, 2011)

Además, la distorsión a 10kHz es espantosamente alta. Definitivamente es un amplificador simplemente para pruebas. Nada serio.


----------



## Tavo (May 9, 2011)

Igual me quedé con la duda.
Sin ánimo de molestar ni nada, estaría bueno que Cacho nos defina "*porquería*" 



Mi bruta opinión es que se ve demasiado simple para entregar la potencia que promete...

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (May 9, 2011)

Tacotomon que pasa con ese comentario tan desasertado? dice 0.14% donde esta lo impresionantemente elevado? cuando muchso circuitos propuestos en el foro y armado por ustedes rondan el 1% y asi todo no es malo ya que la inmensa mayoria no distingue la THD hasta que esta no alcanza los 3-5% y esto en un ambiente adecuado, aún con ese nivel en una casa no es ditiguible por el oido....

Ese nivel lo mantiene dentro de la gama de amplificadores de calidad...


----------



## vasilevasile (May 9, 2011)

Bueno no queria que eso llagara a mayores , igual es un ampli mas , ya lo veremos.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## pandacba (May 9, 2011)

la potencia ya lo dije más arriba y seguis sin leer el post esta en 20W con 8 ohms, el esquema es simple porque la amplificación de tension la hace el AO, y los transistores amplifica solo corriente, hacen de booster tal como se hace con el TDA2030 o nunca lo has visto con transistores externos?
En este caso la potencia que manejan es moderada, yo aqui puse en el foro un esquema que esta recontraprobado con un AO y trnasisotres.... y no es el único hay un monton, no volvamos a un tema que ya fue tratado y discutido, cualquier cosa en lugar de postear aqui que terminan desvirtuando el post, ya que e forista qureia saber si lo armaba o no, y no una disputa como va a terminar esto, remitirse al hilo en cuestión y postear alli..... donde esta utilcien el buscador , que no puerde, no contagia, no produce caida de pelo..... fogonazo hizo una muy buena lista al respecto....

Respetemos al forista que esto en nada le ayuda

Cuando quieran polemizar habran un tema refeenciado a donde salio el tema y se sigue alli sin molestar ni arruinar el hildo del forista, es una manera de mostrar respeto también.....


----------



## Tacatomon (May 9, 2011)

Personalmente, para mi es alta. Hay muchos amplificadores con una distorsión Bajisima tanto a 100Hz, Como a 1Khz y hasta 20Khz.
De nuevo, personalmente. El que distingamos o no esa distorsión es otra cosa. Lo que importa es que distorsiona.

http://www.hobbielektronika.hu/forum/files/5c/5cc8484362686ff4b8ac11ec46b4aa62.pdf
Pero, no vamos a comparar el esquema Mosfet contra algo más elaborado. Como mencionan arriba hay mejores amplis... Pero si quiero probar este (El mosfet), no va a pasar nada malo. 
Cuestión de puntos de vista. 

Saludos! 

PS: Nadie le ha impedido al compañero "@vasilevasile" elaborar el amplificador. Si el diseño está respaldado por nombres y re-nombres. Es seguro que ande.


----------



## pandacba (May 9, 2011)

Afortunadamente es eso tan solo "una opinión..................."
*Que parte no se entendio de no seguir poelmizando aqui?*


----------



## Tacatomon (May 9, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Afortunadamente es eso tan solo "una opinión..................."
> *Que parte no se entendio de no seguir poelmizando aqui?*



Comparto.  Que Cacho haga el trabajo "Sucio"

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 9, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Además, la distorsión a 10kHz es espantosamente alta. Definitivamente es un amplificador simplemente para pruebas. Nada serio.



Esa distorsión a 10Khz no es taaaaaan alta, no es para rasgarse las vestiduras.

Lo que *NO* le simpatiza a Cacho, y que ya aclaró en otro post sobre el mismo esquema (Pero con Bipolares), es que se exciten los transistores de salida con los terminales de alimentación del IC.


----------



## Cacho (May 9, 2011)

Bueno, parece que el cambio de sección anduvo muy bien 
Llevaba unos días muerto en "Elementos de Salida" y en un rato nomás acá ya levantó una linda polvareda.



vasilevasile dijo:


> La verda es que les pedi umildemente la  opinion ( por si alguien lo havia echo ), me parese ala lijera hablar  asi , Conosco el audio de por lo menos 30 años...


Si lo decís por mí, te aclaro que no tenía manera de saberlo porque no lo habías aclarado antes.
Perdón si te sentiste tocado por lo de principiante cuando no lo sos.

Ahora por lo que comentás, Bamboo Killer:
Puede tener la marca que mejor le plazca en el orillo o donde quiera y su diseño ser una porquería de renombre. Los profesores dijeron que Einstein era retardado, y se equivocaron. Años después el mismo Einstein planteó teorías que se demostraron falsas. Puede venir de cualquier lado y ser una genialidad o una cosa inútil.

Manejar un transistor tomando la señal de la alimentación de un operacional es poco menos que mala idea, y si sumamos que dice dar 50W sobre 8r ya arrancó muy mal la gran marca. Con 20V tenés una excursión máxima (usando MOSFET) de más o menos 15-16V y eso da unos 30W de pico y 15W eficaces sobre 8r. Venga de Paraninfo o de quien sea, eso es un error.
Peor aún, si viene de una editorial de renombre es un error enorme. Si ya empiezan así, ¿por qué habría que creerle el resto de lo que dice sobre el circuito?

Es un diseño que se ha hecho ya más de una vez y nunca con buenos resultados.

Ahora los porqués:
Vamos al datasheet del 520 (o del 9520, que es muy similar) y vemos que por abajo de los casi 4Vgs no pasa nada. La Id es nula, o sea, no trabaja, y es por eso que tomaba yo los 16V como máxima excursión de la onda.

Para llegar a esa tensión con una resistencia de 1k3 estamos en una corriente de 3mA (redondeando números). El 071 tiene una corriente de alimentación de 1,4mA (típicamente), con lo que falta todavía (redondeando de nuevo) 1,5mA para que estemos en condiciones de ver al MOSFET conducir. Como la carga que ve el OA es de 240r (no hace falta calcular los paralelos, total no vamos a variar mucho el número), para que tome esa corriente de la alimentación la salida (es el único lugar por donde saldría esa corriente...) tiene que tener un nivel de 0,36V y recién ahí va a aparecer el MOSFET. Hasta entonces no hay "turbo".

Es por esto que no me cae bien la idea detrás de este ampli.

¿O dónde me falló el razonamiento?

-------

En definitiva, y volviendo sobre mi opinión, no te recomiendo recomiendo armar este ampli, Vasile. Si querés uno similar, fijate que por el foro hay uno en el que manejan las bases de los transistores con la salida del operacional, no con la alimentación. Así hacés un seguidor con los transistores y vas a tener buenos resultados.
Esta otra configuración no es recomendable, ni muy estable tampoco.

Saludos

PS: En lo que me llevó escribir esto ya posteó todo el mundo acá... Creo que el cambio de sección fue acertado


----------



## Tacatomon (May 9, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Esa distorsión a 10Khz no es taaaaaan alta, no es para rasgarse las vestiduras.*
> 
> Lo que *NO* le simpatiza a Cacho, y que ya aclaró en otro post sobre el mismo esquema (Pero con Bipolares), es que se exciten los transistores de salida con los terminales de alimentación del IC.



Ahhh, Por que siempre me hacen entrar en razón.


----------



## Tavo (May 9, 2011)

Ya me veo venir la carta de "Bamboo Killer" cuando lea la respuesta de Cacho, algo así como de 150.723 párrafos, 500 páginas. 

Buena explicación Cacho. Estaría bueno que esto *NO* se vaya a las profundidades, porque de estas cosas se aprende. 

Saludos.


----------



## crimson (May 9, 2011)

El otro día arreglé un equipo "Crate" con una salida MOSFET y operacional, pero no tomando de la alimentación sino ayudado por dos transistores drivers. Funcionaba muy bien, y no es mucho más complicado que el presentado al principio. Saludos C


----------



## Cacho (May 9, 2011)

¿Dónde conseguiste los esquemas de ese Crate?
Me las he visto con varios y en general es un dolor de cabeza conseguirlos y hay que terminar levantándolo del PCB...

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (May 9, 2011)

No voy a escribir más que lo necesario, respeto tu opinión pero es solo la tuya, ya que lo que decis es una buena teorización, pero tu sabes que cuando hablo es porque tengo de respalod un estudio práctico de la cosa, y a  casi 20W que es lo que da funciona y muy bien, mucho mejor que lo que tu teoria expuesta.... vos lo desconsejas desde la teoría y  una postura personal, yo lo aconsejo desde la práctica efectiva y la medicón instrumental..........

Cada uno es dueño de elegir a partir de alli

PD si no algún dia los invitare al Cial o a el laboratorio de un amigo, donde es posible realizar y llevar a cabo pruebas donde no dejan ninguna duda.. Alli son posibles medir todos los parametros con instrumental de primera linea


----------



## dekiste (Dic 1, 2011)

Yo lo he monté hace tiempo y va de lujo... ruido de fondo sin señal de entrada--> inapreciable, potencia de salida MUY buena para llevar solamente los dos IRF... mucha calidad y en un espacio MUY reducido... por mi parte, totalmente aconsejable...


----------

